# Eating Piranha !!!



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok since there is a lot of question and woundering lately in here about eating piranha or how does piranha taste like. Here is some few pic, some ideas how the amazon or South America cook piranha. It's very normal for amazon people eat and cook them. It's they native fish, and it real normal for them to fish and kill, eat, cook, etc...In the wild piranha are good are excellent food depending on how you cook them.

I never eat piranha before but have read lots and been told it tast like any other fish and very tasty as well. If I would be in a wild and take a trip to amazon I would definately eat them, but NOT piranha from aquarium.









Piranha in aquarium is full with bacteria, not ateable, and I think it would tast nasty..Well take a look at these pic and see if you would eat piranha in the wild.

What you guys/gurls think?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Cool man but i dont see eny pics


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> Cool man but i dont see eny pics


fix..now got pic..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

that elong looks huge.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^how you know is a Elong?? could be a Manny?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

cuz it looks like an elong, mannies get very rounded as they get bigger.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yea..could be Elong...it's very hard to tell becuase it got deep fries and well cook already..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok well *if* its an elong it looks huge.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

plan on eatin some when I go to Iquito's 
I will make sure to take alot of pixs for the Forum


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

^^and tasty....mmmmmmmmm id eat everything pictured


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

THE HORROR! QUICK MUNCHY CLOSE YOUR EYES!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats nuts


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i would try some.... if the P died on its own lol no killing Ps for food lol


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice eating the pirana looks nice eat


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> yea..could be Elong...it's very hard to tell becuase it got deep fries and well cook already..


No, its not very hard to tell, that IS a elong.

and ur statement, Aquarium Piranhas are full of bacteria? where did u get this info?

Id say they are unsafe to eat if u get them from an aquarium because of the chemicals we expose them to

not because of the bacteria...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Humper said:


> Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


They slice them so that the spices and other flavorings they use will penetrate deep into the flesh of the fish. Then they wrap them in a banana tree leaf and let them simmer over the fire, or just put them into a skillet if you are a modern tribe of South Americans.








~Taylor~


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


They slice them so that the spices and other flavorings they use will penetrate deep into the flesh of the fish. Then they wrap them in a banana tree leaf and let them simmer over the fire, or just put them into a skillet if you are a modern tribe of South Americans.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Cool Id like to see how they really taste


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


They slice them so that the spices and other flavorings they use will penetrate deep into the flesh of the fish. Then they wrap them in a banana tree leaf and let them simmer over the fire, or just put them into a skillet if you are a modern tribe of South Americans.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

wow...do you know that because you cook alot, or just research :rasp: ....thats amazing how much piranha is aten down there, its like an everyday food for them, but lots would be very rare to most of us

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1167704328.jpg

those are snakeheads there too laying on the table...just noticed that


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


They slice them so that the spices and other flavorings they use will penetrate deep into the flesh of the fish. Then they wrap them in a banana tree leaf and let them simmer over the fire, or just put them into a skillet if you are a modern tribe of South Americans.:laugh: 
~Taylor~
[/quote]

wow...do you know that because you cook alot, or just research :rasp: ....thats amazing how much piranha is aten down there, its like an everyday food for them, but lots would be very rare to most of us

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1167704328.jpg

those are snakeheads there too laying on the table...just noticed that
[/quote]

snake heads? u mean the arrowanas?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i stand corrected....my bad..thanks for the correction


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They look GOOD


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

poor buddies..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, those are some monster arrowanas.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i still say this ones the evilest,,,, a future avatar for shure


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^^scary


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

foo show,,, i likie


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

looks good







, but the way they prepare some of their dishes could make it look a little gnarly but other than that fry em up.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's another thread on cooking/eating Piranhas.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yup arrowans up for cooking, makes me sad, but thats thier way.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

assclown said:


> yup arrowans up for cooking, makes me sad, but thats thier way.


no kidding, it would take us serious amounts of time and money and effort to get our fish to look as big as that....id love to take some of those beaut's home if they were alive


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i would love to eat a p one day. Maybe butter pan fry them with some bananas and rice, steamed in a banana leaf or just plain old deap fried. God damn now im hungry my rhom is giving me a bad look.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not really a fan of food that can bite back...








But I'd still give it a try if I ever get the chance :nod:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cueball said:


> > french toast Posted Today, 11:24 AM
> > Man I wouldn't eat any tank raised P's ! It must taste like s***
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cool does look allright id also try all thos dishes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


They slice them so that the spices and other flavorings they use will penetrate deep into the flesh of the fish. Then they wrap them in a banana tree leaf and let them simmer over the fire, or just put them into a skillet if you are a modern tribe of South Americans.:laugh: 
~Taylor~
[/quote]

wow...do you know that because you cook alot, or just research :rasp: ....thats amazing how much piranha is aten down there, its like an everyday food for them, but lots would be very rare to most of us

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1167704328.jpg

those are snakeheads there too laying on the table...just noticed that
[/quote]
No, I've never eaten one, I just learned the ways and reasonings behind South American piranha cooking from informative nature shows and such.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i heard they taste just like carp.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

rocker said:


> i would love to eat a p one day. Maybe butter pan fry them with some bananas and rice, steamed in a banana leaf or just plain old deap fried. God damn now im hungry *my rhom is giving me a bad look*.












I was getting hungry just looking at some of the pics. LOL. It would be an interesting thing to take a trip to a Brazilian or Venezuelan fish market and see all sorts of fish and other stuff we keep here as a hobby.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

nice....


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

OMG they look good, of to the martket for tapia ar some halibuts


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I don't eat fish









*EDIT*

/tops


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

jim99, stop doing that "/" thing....its a team RIP thing...we dont need to use that


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

/ top

/indeed

/


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> / top
> 
> /indeed
> 
> /


whats this / crap....horrible


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Humper said:


> Why do they cut them up like that on the sides?


your P could prob feed a family of 10


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> / top
> 
> /indeed
> 
> /


whats this / crap....horrible
[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Since we have lots of new member here, I would like to bump up this thread. To discuss more about eating piranha.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

when i ate piranha it looked a lot like that 3rd picture.

tasted like ass though. the meat isnt exactly great for eating. sure the ppl in South America eat them. but we're used to tasty fish like Halibut, Salmon, and trouts and stuff.

its very tough (for fish meat) and rubbery. kind of like a severely overcooked seabass. but mine wasnt overcooked.









it was an experience though. but not one that i need to repeat.lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry Outh, reviving dead threads is a







Start up a new one if you like.


----------

